# Delta meeting on 1-27-05 at jhegg's house.



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I will be hosting the Delta meeting (7:00 pm to whenever) on Thursday this week. The address is:

Jim Heggeness
2406 9-1/2 Street North
Fargo, ND 58103

From Hornbachers (at Northport), go 4 blocks west on 25th Avenue North to 9-1/2 Street North, thence south (take a right at 9-1/2 Street) three houses on your right (west side of the street). Or...come up to north Fargo on 10th Street until you get to 25th Avenue north, turn right (east) 1 block to 9-1/2 street and then go three houses south. I'll put out a few decoys to make it easy 8)

We have a Tastefully Simply (gormet food thing) open house from 4:00 pm to 7:00 pm. Guess what will happen to the left over samples :wink: :wink:

I will also cook up something to munch on. Bring beverages if you want.

ps: If you want to get some goodies for the better half, (or just want a jump start on the goodies :roll: ) feel free to come early. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I will not be able to make it as I will be out of town on business. Unfortunatly I will be travelling alot in the next two months and therefore have handed alot over to Bob Kellam. I wish that I could remain very active in the committee but with the way my schedule is unfolding it doesnt look like I'll be ton of help over the next month. I believe we have a great start and a great set of members and I have every confidence in Bob! Thanks for all the help!

Brad Hanson


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Won't be able to make it this week. My wife is making me go with her to a convention in Florida.....hope the fish are biting. Hope to make up for it the following week with sales for the banquet. Talking to a bunch of guys for the Delta Banquet in April in Fargo. Seems to be interest in it.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

FH,
And here I was going to get some cheap wine just for you!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is anyone going to be there?? Bob, Are you going to Bismarck??? I just wonder if we will have more than 2 or 3 guys this week???


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be there I hope as many as can make it will also be there!

Bob


----------



## Schming21 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll be there...might be a tad bit late though! Bob...would you like a book of tickets? I only have 50 left and need to have some on hand. I put a notice in the outdoor calendar in the Sunday Forum, so we should get some response from that!! See you guys tonight!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am gonna try and be there


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry I could not make it last night, something came up. I will email out my draft of the letter I made to the listserv. Let me know what you think.


----------

